# Video



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey, I finally managed to get the Air Powered Hunting video put up on my website. Just kinda' messin around, but thought some of you guys might like to take a look at it.

http://airpoweredhunting.web.officelive ... ideos.aspx


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Pretty cool!


----------



## redroush00 (Dec 13, 2009)

Aww jeez! I almost tossed my cookins after reading this................




> [I re-cocked and re-pumped the gun. This is where I made a big mistake. I ran up to about three yards and should have reached out and wrung its neck it was so close, but I put one right through the head. I administered several follow up shots, but it still took it at least three minutes for it to die. I should have brought my more powerful springer, I should have used pellets instead of bbs that I knew were unreliable, and I should have snapped its neck instead of shooting it with unsuitable equipment. It was a mistake filled pest shoot that left me feeling sick instead of being enjoyable. Hopefully someone else can learn from this and not make some of the same mistakes as I have made.
> /quote]


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

redroush00 said:


> Aww jeez! I almost tossed my cookins after reading this................


I hate messy kills and even though one should strive to be humane... be aware that even when using the proper equipment there's going to come a time when a kill ain't going to be pretty. 
Personally...three minutes to die doesn't sound to bad to me.
I liver shot a squirrel with a .177 a while back and it probably took longer than that to be able to finish it with a second shot.


----------

